# help needed with Room gain



## vlamboink (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I measured my speakers with REW and it gave this result on my listening postion (10 feet from speakers):









These are small 2-way BR speakers. Close to the rear wall and one is in a corner. 
A nearfield measurement of the woofer (SPL not calibrated):









The problem is that I don't hear what I measure. Bass sounds thin. I have a good reference of how a bass guitar should sound: my 60watt bass guitar combo.

Is it possible to have more then 10db room gain? Or is it likely that I made an error with the measurements?

Kind regards,

Kees


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The big dip between 100 and 200Hz is probably the main problem. Modal resonances can easily contribute more than 10dB of gain, more than 20dB is possible. You should also check that mic/meter and soundcard calibration files are correct, if you are using them, as their corrections are added to the raw measurement.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you measuring the Dayton BR-1s? If so, something is off. They don't have that much bass.


----------



## vlamboink (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for your reply!

I calibrated the sound card, but I'm not using a calibration file for the mic. I use a t.bone MM-1 (this is Behringer ECM8000 under another brand name).

It's a 6,5 inch vifa driver.

I was planning for a Full range speaker build plus a 10/12 inch subwoofer, but got confused because of these measurements. The question now is if I can get a flatter bass response using a subwoofer with EQ (minidsp), without changing the speaker placement (no options left).

Is it likely to be less of a problem with a sealed enclosure?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

If your sure it's a behringer clone mic, then go ahead and download the calibration file.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...3423d1237730731-downloads-page-ecm8000-cs.cal


----------

